# Gobbling report greene clinton,



## SMG (Apr 20, 2010)

Not to much gobbling go on where i'm at is it over or just starting


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You're basing everything on one day? There are good days and bad days, that's just part of turkey hunting.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Heard several on Monday and had on hang up about 65yrds out in the middle of a field, then heard three more this morning. Don't know whats up where your at.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

It's definitely not over. You'll learn that certain days they will gobble more than others. Thing's should get better over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## SMG (Apr 20, 2010)

No birds gobbling in the last 3 days are they done


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not even close to done.


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

This weather has the gobbling a little slow right now. High pressure and clear skys are moving in so the next few mornings should improve. Haven't heard a single bird gobble on the roost in the last couple days myself. Had a great bird come in silently at about 11:00 and strut to 60 yds of my decoy. A hen came into the field and away he went.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Didn't hear any gobbling, but seen one jake yesterday in teh rain. Gonna go out tomorrow morning around the greene/clinton border.


----------

